# Found 20mm 4x100 to 5x114.3 Adapters???



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

http://gto-ro.com/044to5PCD.htm 



















_Modified by xZANEx at 8:40 AM 5-9-2009_


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

any updates? i have the same problem. cant find these things anywhere


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

it looks like these would work if you converted to studs.. the link has instructions on how to install them
now i just need a translator to order them. :what a hassle:


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

i think they are 2 piece, dont ask me how it works but thats what ive heard. F*** these things, hassle is an understatement


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

They are 2-piece and look very scary to me. 
The first plate bolts to your hub using studs and those little star nuts. You press the black studs in from behind the second plate and bolt it to the first plate with those three little black bolts and then use normal acorns to bolt your wheels. 
Pretty neat design, but I would not trust 10mm of any material to hold on my wheels.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yea, it looks like you would convert to studs.. then when you put the first piece on you cut your studs flush with the star nuts.. and then bolt the second piece on.. 
i do agree that it does look very dangerous.. and i wouldnt be willing to try it myself.


----------



## wrooster (May 16, 2007)

i've seen other manufacturers with 2 piece adaptors, i would use them.


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

idk. it is scary but i have some OG Fittipaldi BBS rep looking rims that would be worth converting. though looks and safety are coming to a fine line on this one.


----------

